# Look what my fiance came home with!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So my fiance went out to get food for the reptiles and came home with this guy! I guess he was in the feeder bin.He thought I would like him and said he was the only naked rattie.Only problem...he has a bad eye. It looks very swollen...but I can't tell if his eye is just missing and he was born that way.What do you think? I honestly didn't really plan to add any more ratties...I had been on the fence about it for a while and wanted to decorate my boys new cage first.I feel really bad for this guy...he's quite skittish, but sweet and his eye doesn't seem to bother him as far as I can tell.What should I do? (pics aren't very clear...he's very active)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

EDIT: Pics aren't uploading from my phone...will send them to my laptop and attach them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pics....


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Aaaw, the poor baby. I bet he was int he feeder bin just because he was missing an eye. so he wasn't 'pretty' or 'cute' enought o be sold as a pet. :c

It's really hard to tell in the picture how bad his eye is. Does it look like he was injured? Like blood, or scabs, discharge, etc?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

There isn't any scabs or discharge...its just a bit watery looking and the socket is quite swollen as you can see in the pic. I want to let him settle for the night, he's separate from my boys in a temporary cage...I will wash out my boys old cage tomorrow for him.I will bathe it tomorrow with some warm water. I just hope he's ok.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Hes adoriblee ill pray for him xxx


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like he has an Infection, maybe even an Eye issue. He might need to have it removed, probably got scrapped by another rat and it got infected.

Especially since he has a bad eye make sure to quarantine him. Even if his bad eye came from a fight I would be wary in case he has some other diseases that could hard your current boys, so I would take extra care with him.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

He's so cute I hope it is nothing serious and he gets to stay with you!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmmm...looks to me like he was injured at one point and that is scar tissue but I can't tell from the pictures..can you get a close up more clear picture with a better camera?? But you saying it's watery makes me worried it is swollen from infection and there is a very unhappy eyeball buried under there  When you bathe him...Is it squishy? Hard? Red? Can you try to seperate it a tiny bit with your fingers?? Poor little guy. He sure is cute. Did you make an appointment with a vet yet??


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope he is okay! I'm getting my hairless tomorrow *squeeee* and now they can have eye issues =/


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I put him in my boys old cage last night, he is such a happy cute little guy. Gladly took some yummy cheerios from me. He keeps getting bedding in the eye which seems to make it water. I can see there is an eyeball underneath the swelling...which concerns me. I'm just amazed at how he acts like nothings wrong.I will bathe it and get a better look today, see what I can do...will try and get better pics too I only have my phone for a cam...but it usually works better in natural daylight.If I can't help him I will look at vet help. Can rats be born with that condition certain dog breeds get where their eyelashes grow into their eye...is it called cherry eye? Just his eyes not red.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a clearer pic of his eye...it looked a little more open this morning. I bathed it in a gentle saline solution and its looking even more open. 
The pic was before I bathed it...
Then I added a cute pic of him saying hi lol. Can't believe what a little sweetie he is, it can't be fun only seeing with one eye and being in a dark overcrowded feeder bin...I hope he makes it! And the next challenge will be introductions to my two big boys...but 1 step at a time right?!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know about cherry eye, but I was reading a book by The Rat Lady and she was talking about hairless rats and said they need special care for their eyes--something about their owners needing to clean under their eyelids??? Someone on here surely must know about it. She did not go into details. Maybe you can google it or look on You-Tube? He is so cute


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

UPDATE! After another bathing and some TLC his eye seems to be improving even more! I am in love with this boy  dare I say he is even sweeter than my current two boys? Lol! But he really is, constantly giving me kisses and he just sat in my lap grooming himself and eating snacks for a good 30mins.
I believe this boy is a true Hairless, he has no hair whatsoever and barely has whiskers, only short little bristles...it also looks like he would have had a blue coat color...what do you think? 
Also gotta think of a name...am thinking Pugsley or Lurch....gotta stick with my Addams Family theme ;D...which do you all think suits him better?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

His eye really has improved sense the last pictures! I would keep doing what you are doing and if it stops improving go to the vet.

I like Lurch =] do you think he is going to be a big rat boy?


----------



## TheDelReyTrio (Oct 21, 2012)

I LOVE the name Lurch for him ! Seems to suit his looks anyways ! Glad to see he's doing better ! Congrats on the cute new addition ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Yeh the swelling has gone down drastically. And from what I can see his eyeball looks undamaged so hopefully he can still see from that eye. Fingers crossed! My fiance liked Lurch too haha.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh oh oh I REALLY want a naked rat or a double Rex rat. They make giggle with their cute little eyes and pink skin I LOVE IT!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I LOVE the name Lurch. I also like Pugsley, Isolde, or Tristan. He's cute though. I miss my hairless rats (


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh huge imporvement!!! His eye looks great. Perhaps it was irritated from the type of bedding used at the pet store...probably some kind of wood shavings that got in there and irritated it. I know my eye would probably look like that too if some wood shavings got in there.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh and if he was in a bin then there can't have been good ventilation...haven't seen him this morning he's been sound asleep in his little igloo...will get him out later today Looks like he will heal over time tho and be just fine *touch wood* I keep thinking about introductions with my boys when he's well enough...so nervous! I pray they all get along, Fester has been quite bossy these past few days trying to become dominant over Gomez who originally was the alpha rat.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow he has improved. He might have gotten into a fight and scrapped it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Uncle Fester


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

We decided on Pugsley for his name...haha yes so that would make my Double Rex boy his Uncle Fester ;D...hopefully his new daddy and uncle are nice to him!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I noticed in your signature that Pugsley is a blue hairless, I think my Lucille Bald is a blue hairless as well or blue double rex! She has blue fuzzies on her nose and her legs =]


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh most hairless I've seen are pink. This guy looks like he would have had a blue coat coloring if he had hair and other ppl have said he's a blue hairless. He has no hair whatsoever.My double rex has white fuzzies and pink skin...then he has a brown smudge on his nose and base of his tail....himalayan markings.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

EDIT: Also if you google image a blue hairless rat, it looks just like my boy...there's even an image of a blue hairless with a bad eye...how funny! You have a pic of your girly? Would love to see her.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll have to get a better picture of her =] I'll post it here!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok can't wait to see them! Here are some pics from this morning of Mr Pugsley. Bathed his eye again...altho the swelling has gone down A LOT...this morning it looked like maybe the eyeball is damaged...??? its hard to tell...but I will give the healing process some time. All the while its looking better, I guess I shouldn't worry. Compared to when I first got him, the recovery is pretty amazing!
The pics make him look huuuuge but hes not lol.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I just love the little guy! I'd love to have one just like him


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! I will try and get more pics when he's out. Tried this morning but all he wanted to do was curl up inside my sweater and snuggle


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

This little guy has shown so much improvement! I am so proud of you and him! He sounds like a sweetie pie! I wish you all the best with him


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, he looks so much better. It's always good to see a rat with no chance at life going to a loving family like yours good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Its pretty sad to see ppl on here dying to own a hairless or double rex rattie, yet it seems pretty common here to find them in feeder bins! I saw an ad on CL recently someone giving away their leftover feeder rats and most were hairless...wish I could save them all!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

How's the new baby doing? Did you go with lurch? I'll bet he got into a Lil scrap and it just needed to heal...



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I would definitely like to know how his eye is doing!


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

He is so cute!!!I would love to have a hairless but then they can be so much work and between my job, school and my affection-needy boyfriend I don't think I would have time to go through all the proper care for one, which makes me sad. But maybe one day..

Anyway, it's amazing how much his eye has improved! You should feel proud of yourself for fixing him up like that  He is a very lucky little guy to have you


----------



## AbnormalButSane (Dec 1, 2012)

He's so cute! I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He's doing well and yes we decided on Lurch in the end  I'm happy I finally got my snuggle rat...my other 2 boys just aren't that way no matter how much I handle them...there my wild boys as I affectionatly call them lol!I'm still concerned about his eye...it looks the same but he keeps getting yellowish pus oozing from the eye ball itself...the swelling is down, but I'm thinking it keeps getting infected.A vet trip is impossible at the moment as my cat has become very ill so we are already loaded with vet bills...he isn't in any pain, he seems happy...but I am going to go to the pet store for some stronger eye drops...I have only been using a mild saline solution. I think his actual eye ball was damaged and has gotten infected. If he doesn't improve we will have no choice but to take the little guy to the vet...but I am doing all I can for him at the moment. I get my cats results today...so hoping for good news! If he is ok then we'll be able to take my Lurch sooner.Hope you all don't think I'm a bad rat mama! I love this little guy and would be heartbroken if anything happened to him...fingers crossed!


----------



## penelope466 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, I'm a new rat owner, and certainly no expert, but it looks like a birth defect. If you can't take him to a vet for whatever reason, then I would just keep him seperated from the others and give it time to see what happens. I know everbody hates it when the answer is to 'just give it some time', but I think that's the best you can do right now. BTW He is such a cutie! I wish the best for you.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurch is a good name. 

He probably scratched him while grooming (or in a fight with another rat) and it got infected. Try to keep it clean till you can take him to the vet.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep cleaning it with the saline, etc.... Is more puss oozing? It's definitely a sign of infection ... I'm not judging, we all have out limits! You're a great rat mama! It maayyyy clear up on its own....... Is there any over the counter medicinal eye drops which would help? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

